# Condor Grey VS Dolphin Grey



## pollo (Mar 8, 2006)

Anybody got pictures of the mk2 in dolphin grey? I am seriously considering buying it in condor grey, but I would like to put both colors side by side to make the right choice.

Here's a pic of both colors:

*CONDOR GREY*









*DOLPHIN GREY*









There's an obvious difference but it would be better to compare them in the actual car.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dolphin grey is a lot darker than Condor Grey - and is definately grey, with no hint of green. Lots of other Audis have come in dolphin grey, and I think it is a great colour.

Condor:










Dolphin:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you see the colour on the car, it is green, Very green, and it's a colour which fit's well on a Jeep, or a Land Rover. But not on a sport-(s or y) car.

I would choose Dolfin grey, if you want a dark colour.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

I just asked to changed my order on Friday from Dolphin to Condor following some recent pics of Condor on here.

If it turns out that there is a strong green tinge to it I'll go back to Dolphin though.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Saw the condor grey at the ttoc meet today. Photos fatter it. It was under covers, but it looked very flat and quite grey. On the other hand Jamie's (I assume) dolphin grey RS4 looked fantastic. I'd go with dolphin grey in preference.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=65993&highlight=rs4

Although, my parent's dolphin grey A4 looks nothing like Jamie's. It seems a lot fainter and with a lot less metallic specs. Perhaps the sun has affected it's lustre after 5 years.


----------



## roschnik (Jul 14, 2006)

I pre-ordered a Dolphin grey for the following reasons.
- Silver and Black are safe but too conventional.
- Condor is very green although it looks almost grey in artificial light. The following pictures are taken under sun light.
http://gallery.audiworld.com/gallery/awframes/indextta5.html
- Dolphin is a definite dark grey and very shiny in sunlight. I havenâ€™t seen any pictures of TT but looks very nice on the A3 so should look even better on a smaller surface such as the TT
- White will look very nice and is probably the next trendy color (already 35% of new cars in Japan and look at the Shooting brake pictures!), but still too feminine. 
- Red will also look nice but not my style.
- Other colors too risky.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

a lot off great condor grey pictures over here:

http://www.auto-news.de/auto/tests/anzeige.jsp?id=16864

but in the flesh it's much more green


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks Rebel - Starting to have second thoughts on asking to changing to Condor.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Conder Grey too, but its just that green tinge which puts me off :?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I like Conder Grey too, but its just that green tinge which puts me off :?


Same here. I had originally ordered Condor, but that hint of green put me off. Condor is a strange colour - In some photos it looks grey, in others its a bluey grey then it looks green, especially in the photos here


----------



## pollo (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah me too, that's the only drawback about the condor grey,the green thing. Anyway, I found 2 pictures, 1 from the swiss launch which was confirmed it is condor grey, and the other one from another launch but I don't recall exactly from where..

*Swiss Launch*









*Other Launch*









I'm confused, since the first picture looks so different form the second which I think is definetly condor grey. But it was confirmed that the color from the swiss launch was condor. I really don't think the lights could do that much difference.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

again, you can see the condor grey on the Q7. Are there any Q7's at the dealers which you can visit ? swiss TT is far and far away from how the colour looks. Its much darker and a lot of GREEN


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but can someone please confirm if the* only grey colours of a Mk 2 TT (from around an 07 plate) are either Condor Grey and Dolphin Grey*?

My dad was in the area of a really nice looking grey car yesterday that he looked at, it looked stunning in the photos, a really nice light grey colour, but he said in the flesh it looked very green and nothing like the photos, which adds up with a lot of what is being said above.

Thanks


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Quick bump - there are lots of greys on the colour chart on the Audi website, but is there just the Condor (green) and Dolphin (dark)? Thanks


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

here is my Dolphin Grey MK2 that is up for grabs!

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=272405


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

I have the condor grey didnt order it as I bought her second hand but I love it not so common as the dolphin grey,but I do think it stange asking other peoples opinions its what you think that matters


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i am looking at the march '08 brochure (the earliest i have) and the greys are condor and dolphin. i think dolphin is a great colour and a shame it was dropped. no other greys except on the tts where meteor was an option.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You're all wrong it should be Dakota grey :lol:


----------

